# Sales in iPhones fall short of predictions.



## ChrisC (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/oct/19/apple-sales-rise-iphone-ipad?newsfeed=true

Is the little green robot, causing you problems Apple?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2011)

No, delaying their new model till October instead of the usual June is. Now that it's out, it's selling faster than any model of iphone before it. Meanwhile, all other areas of their business apart from ipods have experienced record growth. They have >$80bn in cash reserve. Apple are in no trouble whatsoever.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 19, 2011)

$6.62bn in profit.  

Oh boo hoo.  I shall feel sorry for them all day.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

If only those fucking tight bastards at Apple would show how cool they really are and donate some of their obscene stockpiles of cash to good causes.

http://www.cultofmac.com/45509/does-steve-jobs-care-about-global-poverty/


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> If only those fucking tight bastards at Apple would show how cool they really are and donate some of their obscene stockpiles of cash to good causes.
> 
> http://www.cultofmac.com/45509/does-steve-jobs-care-about-global-poverty/



Are you saying they shouldn't?


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Are you saying they shouldn't?


What? 

I'm saying that they should start leading by example - or at the least follow Microsoft's lead.



> As a company, Microsoft is hugely invested in fighting poverty. They partner with charities that keep aid workers connected during disasters, they invest in global health initiatives that save lives, they match employee donations, and much more.
> 
> NetHope (a charity Micorsoft has partnered with) provides connectivity for relief workers in Haiti.
> 
> ...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> What? I'm saying that they should start leading by example - or at the least follow Microsoft's lead.



Ah, OK, I think there was an overload of irony in your post. Or none at all. Either way it confoosed me.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ah, OK, I think there was an overload of irony in your post. Or none at all. Either way it confoosed me.


No irony at all. Their products may be gloriously shiny bits of upmarket beauty, but I remain truly baffled why anyone should think so much of Apple as a company. For obscenely rich market leaders, they set a despicable and shameful example on workers rights, the environment, charitable donations and global poverty.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> No irony at all. Their products may be gloriously shiny bits of upmarket beauty, but I remain truly baffled why anyone should think so much of Apple as a company. For obscenely rich market leaders, they set a despicable and shameful example on workers rights, the environment, charitable donations and global poverty.



And Steve Jobs was a cunt. A genius and a cunt. But still. Glad we agree!


----------



## gabi (Oct 19, 2011)

Er, we live in a capitalist society the last time i checked.

Bill Gates is an anomaly - the exception to the rule. And more power to him.

I'd argue maybe the US and the UN should be held more accountable for global poverty than a phone manufacturer.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> Er, we live in a capitalist society the last time i checked.
> 
> Bill Gates is an anomaly - the exception to the rule. And more power to him.
> 
> I'd argue maybe the US and the UN should be held more accountable for global poverty than a phone manufacturer.



Way to miss the point.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> Er, we live in a capitalist society the last time i checked.
> 
> Bill Gates is an anomaly - the exception to the rule. And more power to him.
> 
> I'd argue maybe the US and the UN should be held more accountable for global poverty than a phone manufacturer.



...or the IMF/World Bank which has actively fucking caused poverty.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

Kanda said:


> ...or the IMF/World Bank which has actively fucking caused poverty.


Sure, but Apple could have made a HUGELY positive difference to the lives of millions. Like Microsoft did.
But they chose not to.

Great products, despicable company.


----------



## gabi (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Way to miss the point.



I think whoever brought global poverty into a thread about a phone might be missing the point tbh


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> I think whoever brought global poverty into a thread about a phone might be missing the point tbh



It allows the haters to hate


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> I think whoever brought global poverty into a thread about a phone might be missing the point tbh



That's neither here nor there.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> I think whoever brought global poverty into a thread about a phone might be missing the point tbh


The thread is about the vast corporate profits being accrued by a multinational. I think - perhaps - the two things are related.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 19, 2011)

I heard apple wouldve given millions to the global poor, but the global poor didnt have an apple compliant port - also apple's new accounting system no longer works with last years banking systems. If only the global poor would upgrade...


----------



## gabi (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> The thread is about the vast corporate profits being accrued by a multinational. I think - perhaps - the two things are related.



Apple's a business. Not an NGO.

It's shit, but that's capitalism. Gates is highly unusual in the corporate world in general, not just the tech sector. Not sure why you'd single Apple out for not giving away vast amounts of its profits.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I heard apple wouldve given millions to the global poor, but the global poor didnt have an apple compliant port - also apple's new accounting system no longer works with last years banking systems. If only the global poor would upgrade...



I heard there's like this new anti-poverty app that Apple's developing? Like, it'll totally work, like, to eradicate poverty in fucking style.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> Apple's a business. Not an NGO.
> 
> It's shit, but that's capitalism. Gates is highly unusual in the corporate world in general, not just the tech sector. Not sure why you'd single Apple out for not giving away vast amounts of its profits.



Cuz it's a thread about Apple? And no, I don't think Gates is as unusual as you seem to think.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2011)

Warren Buffet, for example.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> Not sure why you'd single Apple out for not giving away vast amounts of its profits.


Perhaps because they're the second richest company on the planet?


----------



## gabi (Oct 19, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Warren Buffet, for example.



Another unusual case...

Anyway I sincerely hope once Jobs' will is sorted out, his kids give some of those billions away


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Perhaps because they're the second richest company on the planet?



Pretty sure they're not tho. Arms, pharma, oil and guns make more money surely.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

Giving/supporting charitable causes is pretty much the norm in the tech world. Apart from Apple, of course. 





> Bill Gates and Paul Allen were named two of the Tech’s Top 10 Biggest Philanthropists by PeekYou, but surprisingly, tech’s most notable charitable giver isn’t number one.
> 
> PeekYou developed the PeekScore, which ranks a user’s internet presence on a scale of 1 to 10. Gates (ranked second on the list) has a score of 10, while Paul Allen (sixth) has a score of 7.2 out of 10.
> Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg followed up on an initiative by Gates and Warren Buffett, pledging at least half of his $6.9 billion fortune to charity. It’s worth noting that both Zuckerberg and Gates had the same PeekScore of 10, but Zuckerberg’s announcement probably pushed him to the top spot.
> ...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 19, 2011)

Another apple thread yay


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Pretty sure they're not tho. Arms, pharma, oil and guns make more money surely.



2nd largest market cap. Behind Exxon I think.

E2A: Corrected


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Pretty sure they're not tho. Arms, pharma, oil and guns make more money surely.


Apple were briefly the *biggest* company in the world in August, behind Exxon.



> Apple pips Exxon as world's biggest company
> Apple has surpassed oil group Exxon to become the world's most valuable company by market capitalisation
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/aug/09/apple-pips-exxon-as-worlds-biggest-company


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2011)

Who are the major shareholders in Apple anyway?

I dread to think what Apple marketing would do if they were into charity. Apple are already cult-like enough just selling stuff to people, if they expanded their activities then I shudder to think what sort of force they would become. So be careful what you wish for, especially as I could also imagine Apples version of charity involving giving away their products and tying parts of the developing world into Apples ecosystem.

If I were the state of California I would want to tax Apple to the max, although I don't think it would be enough to solve their debt problems.

I just woke up and have a stinky cold so I don't know if Im making any sense.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Kanda said:


> 2nd largest market cap. Behind Exxon I think.
> 
> E2A: Corrected



Fuck me you're right. That is insane.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Pretty sure they're not tho. Arms, pharma, oil and guns make more money surely.



Not really. Compare one of the largest defence contractors in the world:

*Lockheed Martin*
Revenue US$ 45.803 billion (2010)
Operating income US$ 4.097 billion (2010)
Profit US$ 2.926 billion (2010)

*Apple*
Revenue US$ 108.249 billion (FY 2011)
Operating income US$ 33.790 billion (FY 2011)
Profit US$ 25.922 billion (FY 2011)


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Not really. Compare one of the largest defence contractors in the world:
> 
> *Lockheed Martin*
> Revenue US$ 45.803 billion (2010)
> ...



I already admitted to being in the wrong, why do you need to rub it in, meanie?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2011)

Was busy compiling figures!


----------



## gabi (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyway, coming back to the OP - I was under the impression the 4S has smashed all previous sales records.. that not the case?


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> Anyway, coming back to the OP - I was under the impression the 4S has smashed all previous sales records.. that not the case?



Thanks to the craziness of capitalism and markets, its not enough to make record sales etc, if the analysts were expecting more then you will still get bad press/falling stock price. Utterly unsustainable.

Meanwhile here is something about a tax holiday that US corps including Apple and Google are lobbying for. They get taxed by the US if they bring the money home, so they have left a lot of it overseas. Now trying to get a tax break by claiming that despite the lost government revenues from such a tax holiday, it will be good for the US economy to have all that money flooding back into the country.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...yists-to-push-for-tax-holiday-on-profits.html


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> Anyway, coming back to the OP - I was under the impression the 4S has smashed all previous sales records.. that not the case?



http://www.macrumors.com/2011/10/18...time-record-iphone-sales-for-holiday-quarter/

Sales dropped until the 4GS came out... of course they're going to!! People knew they were due to update it so they held out on buying either an upgrade or new device till the newest one came out. Don't even see why this is news when it's so fucking obvious considering the sales since the launch.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2011)

gabi said:


> Anyway, coming back to the OP - I was under the impression the 4S has smashed all previous sales records.. that not the case?


It is the case. It's just that the most recent financial report from Apple doesn't include those sales. The story is that Apple didn't meet their own projected iphone sales figures for the quarter. This is due to greater than expected suppression of demand due to the imminent 4S release.


----------



## magneze (Oct 19, 2011)

Can we have an Apple forum please?

Then an "ignore forum" function.

Thanx


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2011)

There's just too many apple threads right now. The conversation is fragmented. Don't want to split the forum by platform though. The subforums would never end!


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 19, 2011)

"apple bunfights forum"


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

I've had my beef, so I'm done! I just can't stand Apple's regular braying about their obscene profits.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 19, 2011)

*high fives*


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 19, 2011)

Crispy said:


> There's just too many apple threads right now. The conversation is fragmented. Don't want to split the forum by platform though. The subforums would never end!


'Conversation.'



I _so _conversated you IN THE FACE!!!!111


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> I've had my beef, so I'm done! I just can't stand Apple's regular braying about their obscene profits.



What you on about? They have to publish their results like everyone else.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> I just can't stand Apple's regular braying about their obscene profits.



It's a requirement to publish their results, all companies with shareholders have to publish their results.... Braying???

The fact that people pay so much fucking attention to it is shocking though.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2011)

elbows said:


> What you on about? They have to publish their results like everyone else.



He's obsessed 

/joke!!


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 19, 2011)

Steve jobs is looking up and smiling


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> If only those fucking tight bastards at Apple would show how cool they really are and donate some of their obscene stockpiles of cash to good causes.
> 
> http://www.cultofmac.com/45509/does-steve-jobs-care-about-global-poverty/


Considering he's dead I think its probably safe to say he doesnt care about global poverty


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Considering he's dead I think its probably safe to say he doesnt care about global poverty


The article is actually about _*Apple's*_ lack of interest in helping the lives of millions:


> The same cannot be said for Apple. In fact, to this day despite all the contacts I’ve made, I have yet to find a single person who knows anything Apple has funded or supported in the fight against global poverty.
> 
> In fact, when I started this project back in 2007, I placed a formal written request to see if Apple would help me through either lending or donating Apple software or gear. Their response? They don’t do that kind of stuff (see the letter from Apple below).
> 
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2011)

Even though the link is entitled 'does Steve jobbs care about world poverty'?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2011)

This is a fucking outrage, ANOTHER FUCKING APPLE THREAD??!! What's wrong with you people you know we're only rationed 4 threads a year, you've left with ONLY 3 for 2012 now!


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Even though the link is entitled 'does Steve jobbs care about world poverty'?


Did you actually bother to *read the story* or couldn't you get past the URL?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2011)

I couldn't get past the url.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 19, 2011)

I really try not to prejudge people, but when I see someone with an iphone I just think "twat". I can't help it.


----------

